
Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, and Facebook: War of the Worlds II - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/msyahoo.php
======
greyman
IMHO, the biggest issue here is, that Microsoft and Yahoo do not possess
search technology which can compete with Google. They may "explore the
possibilities" as much as they want, but their technology is just lacking. I
don't know how they will make up for it.

IMHO, what they need to do is to just invest crazily into search and try
harder to compete with Google. Everything Google is doing is copy-able, they
just need to throw more money and brains into it.

~~~
gruseom
_they just need to throw more money and brains into it_

That might be a necessary condition but it isn't a sufficient one. They could
just as easily create a money-and-brains soup. Culture and organization are
also critical factors.

